# Gamekeeper Poachers Friend



## Devon

Received my Poachers Friend this morning (only ordered Friday, so fast delivery times).

First thing you notice on opening the package is the lovely smell







.

Let me start by saying I'm in no way an expert as this is my first REAL catapult, however the quality of the catty is awesome. The size is perfect, even for my tiny little hands, it sits snugly and is very comfortable. The craftmanship on the entire item is great, from the catty itself down to the bands and pouch.

I fired off a couple of quick 9.5mm steel ball ammo and boy did those things fly, and they hit with venom. Very impressed.

So far I'm over the moon with my purchase and considering the price I think this makes these Gamekeepers very good value indeed.


----------



## Tex-Shooter

OK, looks great, now its time to go shooting! Have safe fun and enjoy! -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## e~shot

Devon said:


> First thing you notice on opening the package is the lovely smell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


 I think that is "marshmallow" smell of TB GOLD. LOL

one of great products of John. have a fun with it.


----------



## gamekeeper john

thanks for putting the review up









yes its the theraband that smells lol, you should smell my bedroom, i got rolls and band sets everywere hahaha, all the best john


----------



## shot in the foot

I love mine, and like you say just a nice size, jeff


----------



## mckee

very nice catty


----------



## Devon

Been out and fired a few shots around the woods.
Hit every tree I shot at regardless of how far (gimmie time I'm new and working up to the coke bottle challenge







).
Posting some pics of a shot from around 15 - 20 feet or so, ammo hit so hard it actually got embeded into the tree...nice.


----------



## slingshot_sniper

Nice now get some 12mm lead and see the venom increase


----------



## JeffsTackleBox

Nice looking slingshot! Those bearings punched right into the trees indicate it has some serious hitting power. It should be a terror for soda cans


----------



## e~shot

Good shooting Devon.


----------



## NoSugarRob

pics show the finnish well.


----------



## NaturalFork

I like that slingshot. Very clean and professional looking.


----------



## gamekeeper john

Devon said:


> Been out and fired a few shots around the woods.
> Hit every tree I shot at regardless of how far (gimmie time I'm new and working up to the coke bottle challenge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> Posting some pics of a shot from around 15 - 20 feet or so, ammo hit so hard it actually got embeded into the tree...nice.


i was shooting 12mm lead balls at a tree the other day and they was realy penatrating into the tree, you should see what they do to rabbits and pigeons lol, john


----------



## dhansen

You chose a super slingshot for your 1st "real" slingshot. I have a Poacher's Friend also and I like it a lot. It's one of my favorite slingshots, for sure.


Thanks for sharing. The pics are great.


----------



## Dayhiker

That looks like a great poacher there! I got one of John's kits and customized a bit, which I am about to post within the hour. The Gamekeeper sell excellent products for good prices.


----------



## gamekeeper john

Dayhiker said:


> That looks like a great poacher there! I got one of John's kits and customized a bit, which I am about to post within the hour. The Gamekeeper sell excellent products for good prices.


u made a good job of that blank DH


----------



## Aeroflot

I have just purchased one of these. I cannot wait to receive it.


----------



## SuwaneeRick

I have three of Gamekeeper John's cattys. I would recommend them to anybody. Besides how well they are made, John is just a stand-up guy to deal with.


----------



## NoSugarRob

recommendation by word of mouth is the best recommendation........ good the read this stuff.


----------



## Tom in Kingman AZ

NoSugarRob said:


> recommendation by word of mouth is the best recommendation........ good the read this stuff.


 Another quote that I found quite apprapo "A good name will follow you while a bad name will arrive well ahead of you". I am in the market for my first "Flipper" so good word helps me.


----------



## poacher

purchased one of these recently,cant wait for it to get here,this post just makes me more anxios


----------



## gamekeeper john

poacher said:


> purchased one of these recently,cant wait for it to get here,this post just makes me more anxios


i'm sure it will be worth the wait


----------



## bj000

i really appreciate your work . i just made up a design u posted in the shared forum and the grip is unreal. and plus the blank i ordered from you which is officially my first real slingshot ever. It will always have a soft spot in my heart.. im totally inspired to make my own designs . until recently i never used a tool in my life.. now i have the beginning of a collection... anyways, you really know what you're doing. im glad you are doing alright with your sales and what not.


----------



## marcus sr

i got one of these poacher,so comfortable in the hand and the gold bands are the bollox mate


----------

